

Web Application Defender's Cookbook (review) - gapanalysis
http://365.rsaconference.com/blogs/securityreading/2013/01/03/web-application-defenders-cookbook-battling-hackers-and-protecting-users

======
gapanalysis
Good to see more books that talk about mitigation. Hacking books are great fun
and insightful but they are often not as practical for admins.

